# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Welcome new Moderator - Glenn Kennedy

## FDibbins

Please join me in welcoming our new Moderator Glenn Kennedy

A well deserved promotion Glenn, you get a fancy new title and a 25% pay increase.

(there are actually 4, but each will get their own welcome)

----------


## alansidman

Congratulations and welcome to the club.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Woo Hoo! Twice nothing is nothing... so I guess a 25% increase is still nothing....

----------


## KOKOSEK

Congrats Glenn.

----------


## Pete_UK

I spotted Glenn's change of status yesterday, and wondered if there would be some public announcement, so thanks Ford.

And congratulations again to Glenn.

Pete

----------


## AliGW

Sláinte, Glenn - welcome to the dark side!  :Wink:

----------


## Fluff13

Congratulations

----------


## shg

Congratulations, Glenn.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Congrats Glenn

----------


## MrShorty

Congratulations

----------


## FlameRetired

Congratulations, Glenn.

I just now noticed this thread. :blush:

----------


## bakerman2

Saw your change of status yesterday but didn't notice you had your own thread.

So again congratulations, Glenn.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Congratulazioni ! ( we're having Italian today)  :Smilie:

----------


## Arkadi

Well done Glenn  :Smilie:

----------

